# eating dark chocolate? true or false



## Brisbey

so I read somewhere that rats can eat dark chocolate. in fact they named certain benefits that come from rats eating dark chocolate. I know other animals cannot have this so I wanted to make sure it was true. and if it is how much at a time?


----------



## catty-ratty

Yes, dark chocolate with a low sugar content is okay, but should be given in moderation.It helps alleviate symptoms of URI's. Check out the stickies 'Good and Bad Food for Rats' and 'Rat Facts You May Not Know'.

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39486-Good-and-Bad-Food-for-Rats-amp-Ratty-Recipes

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39506-Rat-Facts-you-may-not-know!


----------



## Gribouilli

Yes, rats can have dark chocolate. Usually 70% to 85%. Some rats won't take anything above 85% cocoa because of the bitter taste. Also I'm not sure 90% cocoa would be safe because of the highest caffeine content- someone please tell me if it would be ok. It is usually given to help URIs and not as a daily treat.


----------



## JAnimal

Also dark chocolate should not be used to cure a URI. It can help before you get treatment but it won't cure it. As for the caffeine content I would think it would be bad for rats considering how little they are.


----------



## catty-ratty

Hm............Now I'm wondering if they make caffeine free chocolate?


----------



## Gribouilli

Umm I have no idea. Maybe the caffeine is even one of the reasons chocolate helps in URIs. I actually never researched the reason(s) dark chocolate is helpful. I just know that the darkest the chocolate, the more caffeine there is. Rats with their already high heart rate are sensitive to caffeine, but then I heard of people letting their rats have a lick or two of coffee without any issue.


----------



## Gribouilli

I know that dark chocolate helps URIs because it is a mild bronchodilator but not sure what substance in the chocolate make it so.


----------



## catty-ratty

Gribouilli said:


> I know that dark chocolate helps URIs because it is a mild bronchodilator but not sure what substance in the chocolate make it so.


I didn't know this. I generally avoid things lots of sugar because I seem to be sensitive to it. I get all stuffy and have a hard time breathing in addition to feeling sick. Good to know it may not have anything to do with the chocolate!


----------



## lilspaz68

It's the theobromine in dark chocolate that opens up the airways temporarily.


----------



## JAnimal

Umm sorry to ask but what theobromine? ;D


----------



## catty-ratty

It's an alkaloid in chocolate.


----------



## catty-ratty

I believe that is what gives it a bitter flavor. Kind of the same as acids in fruits causing a sour taste, as in lemons


----------



## JAnimal

Ohh thanks.


----------



## lilspaz68

http://www.phytochemicals.info/phytochemicals/theobromine.php


----------



## catty-ratty

lilspaz68 said:


> http://www.phytochemicals.info/phytochemicals/theobromine.php



Wow! Now I have reason to eat chocolate! 

".......Theobromine has stimulant properties, similar to caffeine. Unlike caffeine theobromine does not affect the central nervous system....."

From the link above


----------



## Gribouilli

Ok so it says that Theobromine levels are highest in dark chocolates (about 10 g/kg). Does anyone know how much dark chocolate it is safe to give a rat in a 24h period?


----------



## catty-ratty

I don't know that, but I can tell you this.

After finding out that rats could have chocolate, but before finding this forum, I gave my rat chocolate as a treat. She would only actually eat one single baking chocolate chip. She would hoard the rest of it. I would retrieve it and keep giving her the same piece of chocolate over and over again! 

I'm not sure she ever realized I was doing that, but I she's smart. Maybe she did!


----------



## amandad

I would say only a little. It's best to give the chocolate in moderation (very much like Pasta, Strawberries, etc...) I would only let my rats have a small portion of part of a chocolate bar. My rats have only had chocolate twice in the 11 months that I've had them. Once was when they stole m cosmic brownie and started eating some of it. Another time was around Halloween. I gave them each two M&M's. You need to be careful of the sugar content. 

As an aside, Theobromine is what causes the reaction in cats and dogs. My one make cat got into a Hershey Kiss once... when it came out, it was a stinky pool of stool.


----------



## catty-ratty

I'm adding this because it prove useful.

I had mixed some dark chocolate chips with some dried fruit and seeds as a treat for my rats. After being more knowledgeable, I pulled all the pieces of chocolate back out. However, enough trace amounts of chocolate are still in it, so it still smells like chocolate. My rats prefer those dried fruit treats over over the same treat mix that never had chocolate in it. 
_
So...._

Maybe there is a food that they need to eat, but don't like so much. Perhaps storing that yucky food in a container that used to have chocolate would encourage them to eat it. Or put chocolate chips in with the yucky food, but take it back out before feeding it.


----------



## Verucasdad

I give my girls dark chocolate once a week. I think a chip size is enough for mine. I have had the same chocolate bar for a good while.


----------



## catty-ratty

You have a chocolate bar in your house that's lasted longer than 5 minutes??


----------



## Verucasdad

I'm not a chocolate fan


----------

